# anyone going to the wyvern show 13th sept?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i'll be there with lulu, iam really hoping for a 1st so i can take her to the supreme.
good luck to anyone going


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

no but good luck


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

see you there then, i'll no who iam looking for this time, lol!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes we shall be there with Darcy, would be nice to meet and say hello in person, good luck to all that are showing................Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

will have to come and find you raggs and fluffypurrs


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Jen, really hope you get your red rosette sweet!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Good luck Jen, really hope you get your red rosette sweet!


Oh, thanks, me too!


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

I will be there


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Please do JEN , will be so nice to meet up and have a chat in person. i think its going to be quite a busy show. there seems to be a lot going to this one. Good luck to all that enter........................chris.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I am coming too!!

We should have a mini meet!!


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

I may be there - looks like a busy show!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Oh, thanks, me too!


I'm sure you will, she's lovely, see you a week Saturday. 

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

earlybird said:


> I may be there - looks like a busy show!


I will pm you so you can tell me who you are/what you look like..

We could all wear badges??? I could design something for us all to print off with 'Pet Forums' on??


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

> We could all wear badges??? I could design something for us all to print off with 'Pet Forums' on??


thats a good idea!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> I'm sure you will, she's lovely, see you a week Saturday.
> 
> Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
> Friendly Felines :: Index
> Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


cheers audrey, iam soooo excited!


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> thats a good idea!


I cant wait - I will have my camera with me too for Cat Planet 

I will start working on a badge!  I will leave a space for us to put our usernames...


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

You'll soon get to know people without wearing a badge, they always remind me of kids at nursery with their names pinned to them. rofl

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

well i'm going to show my cats and if i see people (even though i don't know who anyone is) i'll say hi. if not i'll be sat in the van eating the picnic i am gonna make listening to the radio while the cats are judged. then i'll pop in and out to make sure the cats are ok.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's the best way, just be nice to people, and enjoy yourself whether you win or lose.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my bi colour got 3rd in her open i was so happy i thought i'd won the lottery. lol, i read my cats write up on your site and it made my day, lol.... i will enjoy it win loose or draw! and it's a local show BONUS!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well you must come and introduce yourself, you'll find me easy. rofl.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be there somewhere in my white coat - have my boy entered but suspect will not take him until weather cools off a little.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it has cooled off  i'm freezing!

you will be able to spot me as i may wear my aston villa footy shirt if i can find it! being in brum near to the ground and everything, lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's nowhere near the ground 

It's still to warm at the moment for my man


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's near enough hey i've been to that ground from kings heath many a time. my nan used to live there and we would go back to hers for dinner!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ps: yes i forgot he has a warm coat 

siamese just feel the cold like me!


----------

